
Beer distribution game - jakub_g
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_distribution_game
======
karmakaze
Also mentions another similar game "Friday Night at the ER" which might have
wider appeal:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Night_at_the_ER](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Night_at_the_ER)

------
simulate
There are several versions of this game online. Here's an explanation of the
game that includes a simple, single-player version.
[https://forio.com/about/blog/bullwhips-and-
beer/](https://forio.com/about/blog/bullwhips-and-beer/)

------
sogen
First time I played it was in college, sensibly our teacher used clothing
instead of beer. Great game, best game.

~~~
sogen
There is(was?) a game for the iPhone:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/beer-distribution-
game/id611...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/beer-distribution-
game/id611385036?mt=8)

